# Watts TK-99E & TK-7 Backflow Preventer Test Kit For Sale



## Scottgalt (Jun 16, 2012)

$595 Call Scott 770-337-8467


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Scottgalt said:


> $595 Call Scott ***-***-****


Your 1st post and already selling " hot " item???


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

can we get an introduction? Or is the meth you are trying to buy out of the cash from this stolen tool that important that you don't need to post an intro


----------



## Scottgalt (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you for your ignorant comments. I purchase these March 2003 from Apex Supply, Norcross, GA. If you are willing to purchase these items I will send a copy of my receipt. You can check out about Scottgalt if you want more info about me.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Scottgalt said:


> Thank you for your ignorant comments. I purchase these March 2003 from Apex Supply, Norcross, GA. If you are willing to purchase these items I will send a copy of my receipt. You can check out about Scottgalt if you want more info about me.


 If ya post the intro FIRST as per mod's request, we would look at the thread and think much different.
Thank you.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Not all people know forum etiquette, and accusing someone of selling 'hot' items was frankly rude.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That item is sizzling in those pictures. How about some details, like when was it last calabrated. How long have you been a plumber, how long have you been testing backflow prevention devices, why are you seeling this unit?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Not all people know forum etiquette, and accusing someone of selling 'hot' items was frankly rude.


Agreed, however, there's a intro request on EVERY opening thread . With our trucks,businesses, homes broken into, what's the first thing comes to our mind??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is not Craigslist.

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

If you want be be a part of the PZ community that would be great. If you are just here to sell stuff then please move on to ebay.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I will consider moving your advertisement post back into the thread after your intro.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

if you bought a set up like that how can you verify their not stolen


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Scottgalt said:


> Thank you for your ignorant comments. I purchase these March 2003 from Apex Supply, Norcross, GA. If you are willing to purchase these items I will send a copy of my receipt. You can check out about Scottgalt if you want more info about me.



wow you got some freaking nerve to pm me the same bs

Good day


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> wow you got some freaking nerve to pm me the same bs
> 
> Good day


 Same here...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Scott , thanks for the offer. 

Don't mind the crowd, there always like this ,,,


----------

